# Schwert für Schurken !



## WhaiChris (5. September 2007)

Ich grüße euch Schmiede !!

Gibt es ein gutes OH Schwert das ihr einem 70iger Schurken bauen könnt !?

Welche Matz braucht ihr dazu   und was kostet so ein Teil !?!?!

und / oder 

Ist es überhaupt möglich sich ein Schwert machen zu lassen,  oder sind alle Guten Schwerter nur für Schmiede selbst vorbehalten , wegen der selengebundenen Bestandteile !?

 bin etwas verwirrt 

Ich trage im Moment dieses Schwert -->  [Kristallklinge der Draenei]

und hätte eben gerne ein besseres  wie z.B. ---> Lodernder Zorn

Und daher meine Frage  ist das möglich !? 

lG

Chris


----------



## WhaiChris (5. September 2007)

q 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladragon89 (6. September 2007)

ja ist möglich wenn du zu schmiedekunst wechselst .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Jap, da hat Paladragon recht, da müsstest du zur Schmiedekunst konvertieren. 
Falls du das tun solltest, empfehle ich dir, das hier mal genau durch zu lesen: *Welche Waffe für welche Klasse/Skillung?*


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

lol selber schmieden is scheisse.

hol dir am besten die zwei:

http://www.pluendermeister.de/sec/300300/D...on-azzinoth.htm

http://www.pluendermeister.de/sec/300300/D...on-azzinoth.htm

wh und oh beide sind mega geil.

n freund der mit mir alleine hero inzen macht hat die zwei und legendäre stiefel.

die geben ihm 100vit 100strg und so alles +100 und wiederstände alle + 15


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> lol selber schmieden is scheisse.
> 
> hol dir am besten die zwei:
> 
> ...



aaaaaah jetzt wird ein schuh draus

ich hab bis jetzt gedacht du spielst auf offizielen servern
da du anscheind auf privat-servern spielst kann man sich ja absofort jede diskussion sparen

du tust mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

ich spiel auf offiziellen oO


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> ich spiel auf offiziellen oO



dann bitte poste mal deinen und den armory link deines freundes

ich bezweifle das es legendäre stiefel gibt ....

einfach hier den namen eingeben und deinen char heraussuchen


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> dann bitte poste mal deinen und den armory link deines freundes
> 
> ich bezweifle das es legendäre stiefel gibt ....
> 
> einfach hier den namen eingeben und deinen char heraussuchen


Oh man, ich hab den Freak auf igno und du zitierst alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man der ist 14, der kennt den unterschied zwischen Offiziellen Servern und Privaten warscheinlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem sagt er warscheinlich bei dem Wort "Mädchen" noch bah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, nicht so gemeinsein zu den Windelträgern, die können da nix für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364; an Ez:
Schmieden ist total easy und du machst da gut Gold mit wenn du schlau bist.. Ohja.. schlau.. Sry, schmieden ist für dich schei**e, haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Oh man, ich hab den Freak auf igno und du zitierst alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wollte ihn erst auch auf igno setzen aber ich kann damit nich leben das er unwahrheiten im forum verbreitet!

btw. allein der gedanke das spieler auf dem niveau mit solchen eq rumrennen sollen bereitet mit gänsehaut


----------

